# Vapor barrier around heating ducts?



## Jungle (Apr 26, 2014)

Why not wrap vapor barrier around heating ducts? Surely it can't melt, but it will keep the bad air and dampness out of from the basement. 

Also i was wondering about Styrofoam around heating ducts? I've got a lot of Styrofoam to use up. I was going to put some roxul around it too and drywall in the end.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 26, 2014)

Heating ducts, if properly installed will have all their joints sealed.  I use aluminum foil tape for seams.  Never use cloth duct tape on ducting.  Vapor barrier?  If you can reach the properly taped duct, use insulation.

Here is a helpful video that discusses insulating ducting ...  Oh, I like ROXUL and any wall insulation will help.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7Txi4oVSRc[/ame]


----------



## Jungle (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been getting good results using tuck tape. In fact it is much stronger than foil tape i first tried and lasting long. Then again if you put vapor barrier around the whole thing it shouldn't matter all the leak would be closed. That glue and drill method is surly good but take a long time and still might leak here and there.

I guess i'll put a bat of roxul and then the vapor barrier taped around it. I want to do this especially around the intake.

On the other hand i am starting to wonder if it not better to heat the basement more and let the heat rise up threw the floor? As it is now most of the heat gets blow up up up to the attic ceiling.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 27, 2014)

Jungle said:


> On the other hand i am starting to wonder if it not better to heat the basement more and let the heat rise up threw the floor?


Some of the basement heat goes into heating the 50F walls.


----------



## Jungle (May 1, 2014)

"Some of the basement heat goes into heating the 50F walls. "

At that time of year the house is dry and outside is frozen. In the fall and spring the cold walls are hit with warm air from the house and turn to.... condensation! ie mold. So the best way to prevent it is with heat since a dehumidifier will not function.

The other problem is air flow in the basement, so the forced air is good for that problem too. There is no air flow to the corners of the basement.

Anyways i've been heating the basement with the main heating artery flap taken off. The house feels more cozy now for sure. The floors are warm and less air shot up to the high ceiling. It's true when your feet are warm you feel warmer.


----------

